# Rescue Scam Alert



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am generally very trusting, but getting less so as time goes by.

Last week we got an email from a guy who said he was on disability and his dog had DM and needed a doggie wheelchair. He wanted us to put a link on our site where he was asking folks to donate money toward his cause.

I wrote him back immediately and told him that he was in luck because we have a really really nice cart from Eddie's wheels that was recently donated to our rescue. (We already have another out on loan, and another that was loaned out and never returned) (which is another story in itself). I told him that I would be happy to lend him the cart for as long as his dog needed it. John (who is much wiser than me!) thought the guy was a scammer as soon as he read the email!

Guess what - I have not heard back a peep from this fellow since I offered to lend him the cart! You would think that he would have written back immediately if he was legit.

So, the moral of the story is that if your rescue gets an email from a guy wanting to post a link on your web site in order to solicit funds to purchase a wheelchair for his dog, think twice before you agree to help him out.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

that makes me ill


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

There was someone on Craigslist that was asking for monetary donations for a new Service Dog. She said the one she had now (that she SAID she got from an organization that I KNOW gives qualified persons dogs) was getting old.

She was asking for $2000 to "buy a new Service Dog." 

I contacted the organization, of which a former college classmate of mine is the regional director, who said they had never heard of this person :\


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

people are even more desperate for money than ever. scammers are out big time!!! saw dateline last night where this homeless guy duped multiple gullible lonely women out of some pretty big bucks, told them some bs story about how he was a big time producer, dropped famous names...got multiple (5-10-+) thousands of dollars from multiple women. it's brutal out there...


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That's awful. At least he didn't profit from you all.


----------

